# sheetrock



## dougshop (Dec 28, 2008)

I am repairing a double wide that has been sawn in two. They level it and match the sides together. Then we have to repair sheetrock that was sawn.any suggestions


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mud & tape?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

From what i have read drywall/mud/tape in mobile homes doesn't work so well. Mobile homes shift to much and the joints will crack. Most mobile homes have vinyl faced drywall with vinyl strips to cover the joints.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cover it with batten or some other type of trim.


----------



## dougshop (Dec 28, 2008)

i was thinking of scraping a flat spot so i can put on the mesh tape then 3 coats of mud w sanding in between then I don't have alot of experience with matching textures can anyone offer me any tips:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Ive only used mesh tape on backerboard, IMO mesh is weaker in shear than paper, take a piece of mesh tape in both hands, now pull one corner down and the other corner up. See what happens with mesh tape? this is called shear. You don't want that on a marriage seam in a double wide which may settle.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think you would be better served with paper tape and brown bag durbond fast set mud, not the easy sand, then regular mud skimmed over. I'd stay away from mesh tape, too. It seems to break easier than paper.


----------



## dougshop (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help i think I'll try the brush type of texturing rather than get out the gun


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*texture in a can*



dougshop said:


> Thanks for your help i think I'll try the brush type of texturing rather than get out the gun


exactly two years ago i had a repair call from an aftercare facility that had undergone piping repairs to a leaky sprinkler system. all the ceilings were 5/8 fire rock but the repairs only amounted to about 3 square feet blowout patches per apartment for seven apartments. No one else bothered to return their calls and I was the only bidder. I took the job for $2750, The ceilings were popcorn and i had budgeted for a hopper purchase or rental and a bag of popcorn followed by ceiling white paint. but the setup for each apartment would have been ridiculous for only 3 square feet per apartment on three floors. Then I found this spray can texture at a home center and was in and out of there using setting type compound in 3 trips totaling about 7 hours. 

http://www.cornerhardware.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6746_6932_7652

I will tell you this though. A can don't go very far. I used two cans for every three blowout patches which works out to about 4 1/2 square feet a can @ $7 a can.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I've specialized in doublewides for the past 8 years and the best thing for the marriage line is good mesh tape and hot mud. We usually do a first coat, then a floating, then a top coat with it going past the first and second coat about 4 inches. Sponge it smooth before it sets up but not to soon, you gotta get it just as its begining to set. As for marriage line corners some guys will just caulk it if it came flush. I use "beadex" metal backed cornerbead it comes in a box at home depot. And as far as the texture, don't try to do a hand texture if the walls did not come that way. What type of texture is on the walls already. If you want more in depth info you can give me a call my name is Kevin, just click on my banner info for my number.


----------



## dougshop (Dec 28, 2008)

a+ texture what do you call hot mud. is that the fast set. I have a spray hopper texture rig but it seems to texture everything in sight. this double wide has been set before then they sawsalled in 2 to move to different location. It has a knockdown finish pretty big splater nicklesize or so. do you sponge your last coat into the texture then spray and try to blend and match the texture. someone told me about a caulking that works good on small cracks ever heard of any product like that most caulking that doesnt crack wont paint very well like silicone.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Doug, yeah I call fast set "hot mud" (the powder mix with diff. set times). I use mostly 20 and 45 min. I noticed you used the words hopper and rig so I'm not quite sure what your using, a rig is overkill. I use a walboard gun from home depot and my texture is the green box mud sheetrock all purpose. Retapes the set up guys usually pull back carpet from marriage line and where we have carpet or lino. we use a masker and a sprayshield that my helper holds. Usually thats enough protection from the overspray. And yes blend final coat right into the texture. Good luck. Hey where are you located?


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, and for small hairline cracks and corner cracks I like to use "Alex Plus fast dry caulk", brilliant white acrylic latex. It is paintable.


----------



## dougshop (Dec 28, 2008)

*Thanks a+*

A+ that is basicly what we did durabon brown bag on the first 2 coats. Then easy sand 20 I really wasn't able to sponge into the texture as well as I wanted to so it left a small line where the new mud met the original texture. I have a hopper fed texture gun I cranked up the air and set it to the big splotches to match their rough and fogiving texture and let it rip. After the first coat of texture it still didn't seem to dissapear so I shot it again with more texture then it seemed to dissapear and blend well. Doesnt take long to paint a double wide we wrapped it up in about 4 days and then put down tile and wood flooring man mod homes can be a bit wavy between supports:blink:. The red necks loved it and I was satisfied with the results. Thanks for your advice. We are in Oklahoma seems like you can hear banjos playn here.lol


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad I could help, but speakin of banjos, I just learned how to make home made moonshine, or "White Lightning" as they say. All you need is a 5 lb. bag of sugar 3 gallons of water and a packet of yeast. Heres a link http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-make-moonshine
Interesting to read, it's still illegal though. Don't go make yourself blind and blame me.:blink:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

A+ Texture said:


> Glad I could help, but speakin of banjos, I just learned how to make home made moonshine, or "White Lightning" as they say. All you need is a 5 lb. bag of sugar 3 gallons of water and a packet of yeast. Heres a link http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-make-moonshine
> Interesting to read, it's still illegal though. Don't go make yourself blind and blame me.:blink:


 
no problem,, just convert to braille


.. . . .. . .. . . . .. . . . .. . . . . .. . . . . .. . .. . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .. . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . .. . .. . .. . . .. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . .. . . .. . .. .. . . . . . .. . . .. . . . .. . . .. . . .. . . . . . . . . . .. . .. . . .. . . . .. .. . . . . .. . . .. . . . . . . .. .. . .. . .. . . . . .. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. .. . .. . . . . . . .. . . . .. . . .. . . . .. . . .. . . . . . . . .. .. . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . .. . .. . .. . .. . .. . . . .. . . . . . . .. . . . .. .. . .. .. . . . .. . .. . 
.. . . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . .. . .. . . .. . . . .. . .. .. . . .. . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . .. .. .. . .. . . . .. .. .. . . . .. . .. .. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .. . . . .. .. . .. . . . . . . . .. .. . .. . . . . .. . . . . . .. .. .. . .. . . . . . .. .. .. . .. .. .. .. .. .. . . . . .. . . .. . .. . .. .. . . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . .. . . .. . . .. .. . .. . . . . .. . . .. . . . . . . . .. . .. .. . .. .. .. . . . .. .. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 
. . . . .. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .. . . . . .. . .. . . .. . . . . .. . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . .. . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . .. . .. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## LocalSoljah (Sep 14, 2008)

I always use expansion bead if the seam is questionable wether mesh would hold or not.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

A+ Texture said:


> Glad I could help, but speakin of banjos, I just learned how to make home made moonshine, or "White Lightning" as they say. All you need is a 5 lb. bag of sugar 3 gallons of water and a packet of yeast. Heres a link http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-make-moonshine
> Interesting to read, it's still illegal though. Don't go make yourself blind and blame me.:blink:


 
We are talking about banjos, working on the double wide, and making our own moonshine? 

Well, here are my thoughts.......no I can't.





.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow Brock, thats a first for you. Let me just say this. Just because someone maybe has lost a few toes, eats possums and skunks, is missing half their teeth and makes there own moonshine, it does not make them an automatic candidate for hillbilly of the year. :1eye: Let that be a lesson to you ya punk. Now if you excuse me I need to go use the outhouse.:laughing:


----------

